# Is this some kind of bad joke???



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The only skin type "things" I have experience with are mast cell tumors and malignant melanoma with one of my Goldens. He had those removed and was fortunate to never have a recurrence of either of them.
My other Golden has a couple of skin tag type of lumps that we are monitoring but appear not to have changed in quite some time.

Since it looks like you spotted this early hopefully it turns out to be nothing or if it is something your early intervention resolves the problem.

Wishing you the best for a benign lesion.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you're going through this with Bentley and sending thoughts and prayers that it's benign.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow!! I hope it's nothing but some kind of skin tag. Positive thoughts coming your way. Stat strong for your boy & we are here for you.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope it's just a benign lesion. 
It's a good thing that you found it while it is still tiny.

Good luck : )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I really hope biopsy results come back good. I wouldn't be fair to him and after all to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hoping it is nothing serious saying a prayer for you both.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!! I hope results come back negative for Bentley. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.:crossfing


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good news. His biopsy results came back negative. The vet tech told me it was a benign hemangioma. I was so relieved I burst in to tears when I listened to the voicemail. When I called back later she told me to just keep my eyes open for any more that might pop up, as they are not always benign.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

SBennett36 said:


> Good news. His biopsy results came back negative. The vet tech told me it was a benign hemangioma. I was so relieved I burst in to tears when I listened to the voicemail. When I called back later she told me to just keep my eyes open for any more that might pop up, as they are not always benign.


Great news, I am so happy for you. Now you can relax and enjoy with your boy.


----------

